# Anyone Going to Chicago Housewares Show?



## mr drinky (Feb 3, 2012)

I just registered and booking things. I am also hitting refresh on Next Restaurant too many times per day to count. It's not like I can afford the el bulli theme anyhow (but I will buy a ticket regardless if they come up).

k.


----------



## welshstar (Feb 4, 2012)

Ill be going, never been and no idea how many knife related things will be there but its close and its free !!


----------



## richard harley (Mar 10, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I just registered and booking things. I am also hitting refresh on Next Restaurant too many times per day to count. It's not like I can afford the el bulli theme anyhow (but I will buy a ticket regardless if they come up).
> 
> k.



my brother is going i think


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 10, 2012)

I was at the show today. Not much in terms of knives. Kikuichi, Shun, Zwilling, Henckels, Global, Masahiro and a boat load of those 'fashionable' colored ceramic knives among other less stellar makers. I did check to see if Lamson Goodnow had the R!chmond knives, but they didn't. Boos, Catskill, Epicurean, are there for boards and there are a lot of other iffy makers peddling bamboo, teak, larch wood etc. 

In the end, I just feel bad talking to people about knives. I don't think they can truly comprehend the 'sickness' we have -- though the Japanese lady got a huge smile when I said that I liked my Kikuichi TKC. Btw, I didn't mention the rust issue because of the bolster Dave 

As for getting into Next Restaurant, it probably won't happen, but I did get into the Aviary bar, so maybe that will turn into a late night meal -- but I am not holding my breath.

k.


----------

